
List of Curated Startup Resources - Ptrulli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18eOlcaAD8&t=20s
======
Ptrulli
Hello, I am creating a list of curated resources that revolves around
startups. Ideation, Growth, MVP, Validation, etc. The list entails articles,
videos, books, podcasts.

If you would like to check it out visit
[https://gumroad.com/products/KXuUaX](https://gumroad.com/products/KXuUaX)

